

Review SplitGear - My Startup - pkauders
https://www.splitgear.com

======
vladd
I would have liked to see the store locations on a map. I couldn't figure out
how to do that easily from the homepage.

~~~
pkauders
Hi vladd, did you figure it out? You can do it by clicking the stores heading
on the left side. It takes you to this page <https://www.splitgear.com/stores>

Thanks for the input! I was not sure if that was an important feature.

Any other thoughts?

